# Bitte um Hilfe mit meiner Maus/Mauspad



## GerOniiChan (4. Juni 2022)

Hallo Leute, 

Ich wende mich jetzt hierher da ich langsam verzweifel..
Ich habe mir vor paar Tagen das MM700RGB Mauspad und die  Dark Core SE PRO Maus geholt beides denke ich wie jeder weiß von Corsair.
Jetzt habe ich das Problem das (habe ich jetzt erst rausgefunden) Das Mauspad scheinbar nichtmal kompatibel mit der Maus ist. Solange das Mauspad angeschlossen ist, wird die Maus nichteinmal erkannt (Kabel/Bluetooth/2.4GHz). Die Maus war gebraucht gekauft aber es hat alles funktioniert wir haben sie vor Ort getestet und sogar 1 2 Stunden zusammen gezockt (war ne coole erfahrung, also ein scam ist ausgeschlossen.) Das Mauspad habe ich neu bei Saturn geholt. So jetzt war aber das Problem der PC scheint sich eingefahren zu haben auf beide Teile zusammen, bedeutet neue ICUE installiert und alles, Hardware reset auf der Maus und Ende. Jetzt geht die Maus aber nur noch über Kabel und das auch nur für etwa 2 Minuten (Akku ist voll). Wenn ich jetzt die Firmware aktualisieren möchte bricht es immer plötzlich ab, sogar nach reset des PC´s. In der ICUE wird die Maus jetzt auch zweimal angezeigt(Siehe Foto) aber nur die linke funktioniert und zwar mit Kable und das natürlich auch nur für 2 Minuten. Weiß einer wie ich da jetzt wieder ein Firmware update draufbekomme oder ist die Maus einfach verflucht?
Specs: 
-Windows 10 Pro
-Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO 16 GB RAM
-Geforce GTX 1060
-Intel I5 7600K
-Razor Chroma Tastatur
-TUF Gaming Maus im moment

ich freue mich sehr falls mir hier jemand helfen kann!


----------



## CORSAIR_Marcus (7. Juni 2022)

Hi @GerOniiChan,



GerOniiChan schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich das Problem das (habe ich jetzt erst rausgefunden) Das Mauspad scheinbar nichtmal kompatibel mit der Maus ist.


Als erstes möchte ich dir mitteilen, dass beide Produkte ohne Probleme mit einander parallel laufen. Ich selber benutze das gleich Setup wie du. 
Ich werde versuchen dir mit ein paar Infos und How-To's zu helfen, sodass am Ende du ohne Probleme alles nutzen kannst.

*Vorbereitung:*

Überprüfe ob  dein BIOS des Mainboards auf dem aktuellen Stand ist (USB-Probleme)!
Sowohl die Chipsatz Treiber, als auch Windows, sollten auf dem neusten Stand sein!
3rd Party RGB Programme, als auch Aida64 oder HWiNFO, stören die Kommunikation innerhalb iCUE. Daher sollten diese Programme gelöscht oder nur gesondert gestartet werden
Mauspad und Maus jeweils direkt am USB-Port des Mainboards anschließen (hinten am PC)
*Deinstallieren von iCUE komplett*

speichere und exportiere deine Profile aus iCUE (sofern du Profile erstellt hast)
Windows Taste + i
App & Features
iCUE auswählen und deinstallieren
nach der Deinstallation
Windows Taste + r und *%appdata%* eingeben und mit Enter bestätigen
indem Ordner "Roaming" den Ordner "Corsair" auswählen und löschen, ggf. Papierkorb danach leeren
zurück zum "AppData" Ordner und in den "Local" wechseln
auch hier den Ordner "Corsair" auswählen und löschen ggf. Papierkorb danach leeren

*Installieren von iCUE*

Download von der neusten iCUE 4 und installieren
importiere deine Profile und wähle Sie aus (sofern du Profile erstellt hast)
Überprüfen ob nun alles funktioniert. Sollte es nicht der Fall sein gebe bitte noch einmal Bescheid.


Grüße Marcus


----------

